# New Promotional Videos



## ryangruhn (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey All,
I thought I would share our gyms new promotional videos with ya. Take a peak!

Gym Teaser - http://www.titanfitness.com/promos/Titan Promos Coming September 05.wmv

Gym  - http://titanfitness.com/promos/titan.wmv 

Filipino Martial Arts  - http://www.titanfitness.com/promos/kali.wmv

Mixed Martial Arts - http://titanfitness.com/promos/mixedmartialarts.wmv

Youth Martial Arts - http://www.titanfitness.com/promos/youthmartialarts.wmv

Women's Kickboxing - http://titanfitness.com/promos/womenskickboxing.wmv

Boxing - http://www.titanfitness.com/promos/boxing.wmv


Enjoy!

Gruhn


----------



## MJS (Dec 27, 2005)

Thread moved to The Library


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 27, 2005)

I like em. Nicely put together clips. :cheers:


----------



## mantis (Dec 27, 2005)

well put together


----------

